# LP #9 Ash



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

This was my first LP #9. I went back and bought a whole box.


----------



## eviltoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Dang looks awesome I wish we got those here


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

It gives new meaning to the term long ashes very nice!:madgrin:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love a nice asshh!!


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Kypt said:


> This was my first LP #9. I went back and bought a whole box.


Similar to what happened to me after my first #9.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicely done. :ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

They are great cigars


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow very nice... love the LP's


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a Opus X Belicoso the other night that was about that length ash....it is a wonderful thing!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are a fantastic smoke! Love the LP9! Great ash!


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Great cigar and great ash pic!! I love those sticks


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

very nice!! what size stick is that? what size box you get? toro?


Kypt said:


> This was my first LP #9. I went back and bought a whole box.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn....that's one nice ASH.......ound::banana:ound:

What are the prices on those by you??


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like it is very well constructed! Nice ash.


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

canadacigar said:


> very nice!! what size stick is that? what size box you get? toro?


That was a Robusto. I got 24 of the Parejo Oscuro size.



Big Bull said:


> Damn....that's one nice ASH.......ound::banana:ound:
> 
> What are the prices on those by you??


The box I bought was $245. They sell singles for $11.35.


----------

